# Fur prices in Michigan



## Mick105

I just talked with a local guy who buys furs about current prices. Now this is for the Michigan area, I'm not sure but it may be similar in other regions. He was saying that raccoon prices have dropped recently and are now averaging around $12-15. Coyote and red fox are both going for $20-25. Muskrats $7.50-8 and Mink $15-17. He also said beaver prices have gone up a little but didnt give a figure and that otter are doing really good too. I figured I would post it in case anyone was interested.


----------



## Cheez

Thanks for the update.
He didnt happen to say anything about Bobcats did he?


----------



## Mick105

No, Sorry we didn't talk about cats. Probably because they arent down here. When I see him again I will ask for ya though.


----------

